# Swapping hard drives?



## PushiTOOL11 (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't know if this is the correct place to ask this or not..

I have a Series 2 TiVo [single tuner] right now. My brother was using a series 2 [dual tuner] but never really used it much so I was thinking about taking it for myself. The only reason I don't want to though is because I have a lot of shows already recorded on my TiVo that I need to watch, also my billion season passes, favorites, recommendations and stuff all set up.

So what I was wondering was if its possible to simply swap the hard drives? If I put the hard drive from my single tuner into the dual tuner, would I then be able to use the dual tuner TiVo and still have all my recordings, seasons passes, favs, etc?

And also, if it is in fact possible, is swapping hard drives a fairly simple thing to do?

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, The TiVo Upgrade Center is probably the best place to ask.

No, the recordings are keyed to the TiVo and will not play by dropping the drive in a different TiVo even if the TiVos were the same model which yours are not.

If you can put both TiVo's on the same account then you have several options for transferring the recordings by using TiVo Desktop or MRV (Multi Room Viewing) requires a  home network

I do not have any solution for transferring the season passes or favorites other then pen and paper.


----------



## PushiTOOL11 (Aug 29, 2007)

Darn.. that would have been perfect!

Oh well though, I don't really need the dual tuner, it would just be nice. Maybe one day I'll decide to transfer to it but for now the single tuner has been working just fine.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You don't need a subscription to watch the recordings that are already on the tivo.


----------

